

Ask HN: Money as a motivation for keeping an app installed? - h43k3r

I am working on a start-up with a bunch of people and wanted feedback on some of the things.<p>Context: Indian Market<p>There seems to be no good platform which connects companies&#x2F;startups to customers for surveys and feedback especially if the company is concerned about feedback from a certain section of users i.e. based on age or location.<p>My Questions:<p>1. Would you keep a simple app on your phone&#x2F;tablet which pushes surveys and feedback to you. It would reward you with some nominal amount of money. ( what would be that amount for you ? )<p>2. I know these kind of money making apps go viral in their initial phase. What do you guys think of the long term sustainability of such an app.
======
Immortalin
2) This type of apps already exist for quite some time. A quick google for 'do
surveys for money' easily comes up with half a dozen apps. My advice is that
you focus on the local market and UX and adjust your app accordingly based on
feedback as the best path to long term viability is happy users.

~~~
h43k3r
Exactly, the Indian market is still new and no such app has gained traction
and user base till now. SwagBucks is one of the leading apps/websites in this
area but they are not present in Indian Market.

------
Immortalin
Maybe a similar model to this to cater to the lower end?

www.techexplanation.org/2014/03/make-free-call-from-phone-without-
internet.html?m=1

